
Eclipse Dirigible 4.4: Cloud Development Platform - delchevn
https://www.dirigible.io/
======
MikeTheGreat
Since it took a bit of digging, I figured that I'd put this here: "Eclipse
Dirigible is an open source project that provides Integrated Development
Environment as a Service (IDEaaS) as well as runtime containers integration
for the running applications" [1]

\------

[1]
[https://projects.eclipse.org/projects/ecd.dirigible](https://projects.eclipse.org/projects/ecd.dirigible)

------
zmmmmm
Would be very curious to know if anybody has ever enountered this in the wild?

It's on the one hand alluring and on the other horrifying to me. I'm very
curious what the real-world experience is of trying to develop and deploy an
application this way. There appears to be an enormous amount of work in it ...
so I'm assuming some non-trivial amount of people are using it in anger out
there?

~~~
purrplexed
It seems on the surface like Rails in a sense, just with an IDE out of the box
and... in js.

It's actually pretty nifty make me at least want to build a ToDo (or
something) app with it.

~~~
delchevn
It is a good approximation of what we want to achieve indeed - high
productivity in building applications of a selected list of archetypes.

------
lukevp
Has Eclipse improved in recent versions? I do .net so I use Visual Studio 2019
mostly, and just used Eclipse back in the day for Java development, and then
for Android. When Google did a fork of JetBrains as Android Studio I felt it
was a pleasant improvement and an indication that the Android community wasn’t
happy with Eclipse either, but I may have read too much into this change.

~~~
zmmmmm
It's improved a lot (I use it every day, alongside IntelliJ and they both have
pros and cons, but I probably prefer Eclipse) - but this isn't really related
to the classic Eclipse IDE as far as I can tell. It's something completely
separate.

~~~
lukevp
I see, that’s interesting. Thanks for the update on Eclipse. Release notes for
dirigible said they switched to xterm.js, I’ve been using that lib a lot in
both an electron and a web app and it’s been impressive.

------
aloknnikhil
The first thing I noticed is how similar the interface is to VS Code. Is this
some Frankensteined version of Code? If so, then a lot of the extensions from
the marketplace should be compatible.

~~~
delchevn
Dirigible's WebIDE indeed provides a simplistic look&feel of a modern WebIDE,
which in fact is a bit similar to VSCode, but it is quite different from
goals, personas, target scenarios, behaviour, etc. perspectives. In short, if
you are looking for a general purpose IDE/WebIDE to write your "standard"
Java, Node, Go, Ruby, Rust, PHP, etc. you should better choose Eclipse,
VSCode, IntelliJ, Theia, or any other of this kind. In case you are in the
"business applications" development side, where the time to deliver a product
with a higher complexity, with many integrations, on different infrastructures
maybe Dirigible can be your choice. The most recent newsletter can shed more
light here:
[https://www.eclipse.org/community/eclipse_newsletter/2020/ma...](https://www.eclipse.org/community/eclipse_newsletter/2020/march/2.php)
As it is a "niche player", any feedback and feature requests are very much
appreciated by the team.

------
dang
We changed the url from
[https://www.dirigible.io/release/2020/04/04/news_new_release...](https://www.dirigible.io/release/2020/04/04/news_new_release_4_4.html)
to the main project page, since this project seems never to have been
discussed on HN before. At least I couldn't find it.

------
person_of_color
This is a horrible name for a SW product.

~~~
dang
We've asked you before to stop posting unsubstantive comments to HN. Could you
please really stop? This is a site for curious, thoughtful conversation, which
comments like this are poisonous to.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

